# Adult dog and puppy- allowable boundaries



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump. I bet a lot of people are out having fun today, enjoying the holiday weekend. So this afternoon I started doing some side by side training, having Lila sit/settle and also twirl and spin. Pearl just sits for her treats. I'm hoping that positive interaction with jerky treats will help acclimate Lila. So far so good. Advice and thoughts welcome.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm sure there will be some help for you soon...I have nothing to contribute, I'm sorry....but I would love to see some pictures!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I allowed Ky to discipline Bentley from the age of 6 weeks. Sometimes it got really loud but she has never hurt him.
She has probably taught him more than I have. So I guess just keep an eye on them and make sure it doesn't go past being loud.
There were times she was so loud you would have sworn she was going to kill him but she never touched him.
Good luck!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You need to watch both constantly during their interacations and if you feel the older dog has had enough or needs a break, either put puppy in her crate or gently separate them. Your older dog will probably tell the puppy enough is enough, but if you feel a fight might ensue or it could escalate, you need to step in. Don't punish your older dog or use body blocks-this is new for her as well. it's pretty normal for older dogs to growl at the babies when they first come home, but it should pass after a few days, unless your older dog has resource guarding issues. 

If you check out the thread on my signature here you can read a history (and see photos) or my two meeting one another and interacting. They are best buddies now. You will see a lot of photos I took of them during the play sessions-they look like they are going to hurt one another, but it's all play and fun. I can tell by Toby's barking/growling when he's had enough and that's when I step in.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I would take things slow and use an ex pen a Lot to make sure they are t interacting without extremely close supervision. This is still so new, take things slow over the next few days and don't rush this phase. It's a lot of adjustment for both and you do want to remember the pup is a new baby who just left home. Try to keep it positive while she adjusts and the older dog accepts that the new pup is here to stay.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm going through the same thing, but after a couple of weeks it is going much better. Playtime is kept short and positive, and I separate them by tethering on their respective mats for rest and time apart, and give them something to chew. My older one can get rough with the pup, so constant supervision here! Because of this, play time is on her terms, because big pup would play 24/7 if he could. I am using a lot of treats and toys, it takes a lot if effort and patience, but it's working.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a difference a day makes. Pearl seems to be learning Lila's boundaries and Lila's threats are getting more and more subdued. We were gated in the kitchen and Lila was relaxing. Pearl walked up to her and Lila moved her jaw twice, just a little bit, and no sound. Pearl turned around and left her alone. An excited play session last night and one this morning! Pearl goes flat and wiggles and crawls towards her. Yay! Then Lila tolerates a brief snuggle.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Love their blankie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Katduf said:


> Love their blankie!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I bought the fabric years ago and never did anything with it. When I went about replacing our patio dog couch, I found this one, perfect in all ways except the seat cushions. It has soft arm rests for dog chins, a nice back for cats to traverse, and it is big enough for people and dogs. So when I needed a seat cover for it, it seemed perfect! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

